# Do certifications matter?



## Frantz (Feb 18, 2018)

It seems the local ag movements are good and strong, but hay has never gotten too far away from local in my parts. So do you find any certifications really make much difference in market price? I'm not too familiar with all the options. Obviously organic is a common one. I do have mine certified as "Homegrown by heros" but part of me wonders how many of the horse folks would rather buy from someone other than a vet anyhow. What certifications have you found to make your hay stand out? Honestly, I sorta figure at my scale that personal relationships are the biggest factor, and I'm completely fine with that, I just don't want to be leaving things on the table either. I personally hate fluff, but I don't dislike dollars.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I think organic would pay in certain areas, but price usually is the driving factor for most buyers. You are probably good to go with your thinking.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

In central Pennsylvania especially at hay auctions the classification. "Sound", carries a lot of weight, defined as no dust must mold mildew, bailed dry. That classification at Lancaster County hay auctions is huge and sacred next to God if you mess with that you will pay


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Rookie here but I see hay for sale saying "fertilizered per Clemson recommendation". In SC that means per our ag schools soil test results. Last year I read and probably here but have your hay tested. Here there would be again with Clemson. In SC when you say Clemson we are talking our County Agents and that program.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I think we are overrun with certifications of things.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Teslan said:


> I think we are overrun with certifications of things.


 yes and in this day and age I am really not likely to place a lot into a certification that cannot be proven by a test or just plain old visual observation.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

A few years ago, we looked into getting our small operation certified by PCO (Pennsylvania Certified Organics). The application fee, inspection charges, and other ongoing costs added up to thousands of dollars. We didn't see how we could recover those costs thru higher hay selling prices so we didn't move forward with it.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> A few years ago, we looked into getting our small operation certified by PCO (Pennsylvania Certified Organics). The application fee, inspection charges, and other ongoing costs added up to thousands of dollars. We didn't see how we could recover those costs thru higher hay selling prices so we didn't move forward with it.


Seems it might be more profitable to be the 'certifier' and require re-certification every other year or so. 

Larry


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't have anything certified. If i run an ad for hay or hogs or whatever, I briefly decribe my practices and then state that I am NOT claiming organic. I do claim to be trying to raise stuff as my conscience dictates. Got guys driving 100 miles to buy hogs based upon my operation and speaking with me about it. I usually end my ads with something similar to "i raise my (hogs, hay, or whatever else i may be selling) the best way I can and I don't need some jackwagon with a clipboard to agree with me to know that I'm raising stuff the best way I know how"

My ads usually attract the right-wing condervative people that are a little gun shy of gummint or chemical companies. Your results may vary, but it works here for me
Mark


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I haven’t seen any benefit to organic cert on small square bales of horse quality hay in central pa. One guy not far from me makes some and I’ve seen him at the hay auction lately getting less than I do on private sales. If you can market them, more power to you, but I see certified organic hay being primarily most profitable if selling into the dairy market.


----------

